# Plaster cracks and Point-Up



## Virginia Beach (Dec 23, 2011)

What plaster do you guys prefer for repairing settling cracks? I have been using USG Diamond veneer for years, but I have a builder hollering at me about its potential for cracking. I have never had a recall from using this plaster, but he insists that I change my product. I told him that a controlled temp is more important than my using the Diamond Veneer. He wont listen. Any suggestions?

Thx... John


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

veneer plaster is what I use and never have an issue. What does he suggest you use?


----------



## mudman46 (Jan 11, 2012)

tell him to plaster it himself
seriously if a doctor told you to quit smoking or you get cancer
you don't listen to pro advice and die
well builder same
no doubt it is a moisture problem
or uneven heat
witch he is to cheap to supply to save himself money and play the blame game
the product is solid
the builder is not


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Virginia Beach said:


> What plaster do you guys prefer for repairing settling cracks? I have been using USG Diamond veneer for years, but I have a builder hollering at me about its potential for cracking. I have never had a recall from using this plaster, but he insists that I change my product. I told him that a controlled temp is more important than my using the Diamond Veneer. He wont listen. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thx... John



first I heard something like that, wanna get serious use 20 min hot mud as a prefill if you want to entertain this guy


----------



## david moritz (Oct 27, 2012)

*David Moritz mason*

Hi, I'm trying to repair chipped outside corners, done with veneer plaster with integral color and trowel polished. Any tips, should I use pink bonder? only one sixteenth to one eighth deep.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

David, you dont need to use the same product to repair--- it actually doesnt adhere well to itself---I sent you a PM


----------



## Chasing the master (10 mo ago)

david moritz said:


> *David Moritz mason*
> 
> Hi, I'm trying to repair chipped outside corners, done with veneer plaster with integral color and trowel polished. Any tips, should I use pink bonder? only one sixteenth to one eighth deep.


VERY DIFFICULT!! But it can be done providing you know the ratios of your integral color( we don’t want to waste plaster). Do a knock down batch, maybe 1/16 ratio and add 1&1/2-2 times
Pigment (this stuff dries out QUICK at this point and will mess with the color bleaching it more). Tape surrounding “chip” to avoid discoloration of adjoining plaster apply and… hope for the best. Sometimes a light pigment water rub could blend it better on darker color.. but this is why plaster sucks so bad it’s AWESOME!!! Good luck!


----------

